# Spearguns



## ChristianSailing (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking for recommendations on purchasing a Speargun.

Price?
Brand?
Critical aspects of a good gun?
Laws/Regulations?

Never owned one but liked Tom Neales' perspective on using one.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Shortnsalty (Jun 8, 2010)

I've spearfished since the early 90's. Band guns are fun I've used my buddies a bunch of times. I however have always spearfished with a pole spear. For less than 30 bucks you can get a brand new one with tip and all. You simply place the band in the crotch of your thumb, stretch the band up the pole and hold the spear, when your ready to fire you just let go. Virtually no upkeep needed, no string or line to deal with etc.
Remember this though, once you catch a fish..or two depending on how many people your feeding it's always smart to get out of the water..forget this "catch a bunch and keep em on a stringer around your waist" or your asking for shark trouble. Wearing bleeding bait in the water is never a good idea


----------



## Shortnsalty (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh..I always have a valid fishing license but a dive flag is a must..at least where I live in Florida. I had friends that swam away from me when I had the flag on my ankle and they were ticketed right in the water by B.S.O It was kinda funny to see the cops hand him a paper ticket in the water about 100 yards from shore.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Salty, I'd never heard of another state besdies FL that considers snorkelers to be "divers" but I guess that's as a result of the usual drunk yahoos running down snorkelers. Interestingly enough, if you leave your mask or snorkel home, and just are "equipped" with one of those, not both, you don't have to tow a dive flag. You're magically protected against drunks and yahoos. Hmmm....


----------



## ChristianSailing (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for all of the feedback. Think I'll start with the Hawian Sling until I can afford the $200-$300 guns. Got on Utube last night and found several good videos for both the Sling and Gun. My target is 10-15 pounders so the sling should suffice.

Thanks again and Happy 4th wherever you are.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

When I set sail for Fanning Island, I assumed they had all the speargun parts one finds in hardware stores in French Polynesia. Wrong, they have nothing, and make their spearguns out of whatever salvaged material they can find. If I had know that, I would have brought more materials, like rubbers, stainless for the wishbones, and wood for the barrels. We did find enough materials on board to make our own, with considerable improvising. 
In the South Pacific, you wont catch much with a pole spear. Fish have seen spear fishermen for centuries, and know exactly how far and fast a spear will travel. I have held the point of a spear within a foot of a fish, pulled the trigger, and the fish was gone before the spear got there. They react at the sound of the trigger. It takes a 1/4 inch diameter spear , maximum, in a four foot spear gun, with three 5/8th OD by 1/16th ID surgical tubing to be fast enough to catch them. 5/16th thick spears simply dont work down there. Too slow.Go to a spring shop and buy 1/4 inch oil tempered spring steel for your spears. While a lot comes in coils, straight stuff is available.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a JBL WOODY 38 SPECIAL. Great spear gun, affordalble. I've shot my weight in fish with it. I've wounded more fish than I caught with my old Hawian sling, which breaks my heart.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Brent Swain said:


> Fish have seen spear fishermen for centuries, and know exactly how far and fast a spear will travel. I have held the point of a spear within a foot of a fish, pulled the trigger, and the fish was gone before the spear got there. They react at the sound of the trigger. It takes a 1/4 inch diameter spear , maximum, in a four foot spear gun, with three 5/8th OD by 1/16th ID surgical tubing to be fast enough to catch them. .


Yeah, my experience too. The mongrels mess with your head. They sit there, inviting you to spear them, then they move just enough. You miss, have to surface for air and they have gone.

:hothead

Oh, I have a hawaiin sling and a medium size pneumatic with 2 spears. [ it was just to keep the economy going, useless thing]

I did see a huge 5' spanish mackeral just broadside to the spear gun and all I had to do was pull the trigger. Then I realised that if I pulled the trigger, it would swim away with spear attached to me holding onto the expensive spear gun. So I let it get away, out of the kindness of my heart!

Good luck, its all part of the cruising lifestyle - expensive, frustrating and a waste of effort, ....but overall a lot of fun.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"They sit there, inviting you to spear them, then they move just enough. "
That's why it is called _hunting_, not _shopping_.

But it gets worse, I've seen a perfectly good sharpened spear literally BOUNCE off a blackfish (tautog).

Then of course, you're supposed to ask the fish to pose nicely against a ruler so you can be sure it is of legal size before you stalk it....


----------



## tapske (Oct 17, 2012)

Ask a true Pro. 

I have been free-dive spear fishing a handful of times in cozumel, Mexico. And have spurprised myself when looking at my dive comp. that I was past 60' It is easy to get caught up in the moment/hunt... so be careful.

There is a great guy named Leo, who for almost 10 years now has had a very successful spear-fishing business down on Isla cozumel. He is a very gunuine and nice guy, and would be happy to offer any guidance onm any equipment to any level person interested in the sport. 
try "Leospearfishing.com" Or google spearfishing in cozumel, and he will come up. 

I have no doubt if u just flip him a quick e-mail, he'll get back to u with good info. in his typical cheery island attitude.

---tapske

NIF


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

In the seventies and eighties I could feed a half a dozen yachts with my Tahitian spear gun.
Today they are illegal in almost every country in the eastern Caribbean and illegal to even have aboard in some, like the Bahamas.
I've no idea where you intend to spearfish, but be very careful what the local regs are before you get on a boat with one or in the water.
A good gun should have a spear about 6' long and a wood handle. Easily found bits, like rubbers and tips. If you get a really big fish that you can't handle, a wooden gun will float and you can trail the fish with the boat until it tires.
Fewer working parts means less cleaning and maintenance, obviously. Big powerful double rubber guns are for the pros; keep clear. Don't bother with fancy; kiss.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> Today they are illegal in almost every country in the eastern Caribbean and illegal to even have aboard in some, like the Bahamas.
> .


Your info is out of date.

Spearguns are being used in many places for Lionfish.

Cruisers to the Bahamas and Caribbean can help out the Lionfish problem and have fun at the same time. Check islands doing group dives etc.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Spearguns are being used in many places for Lionfish.


Yes, but Lionfish only. Use that same speargun to get any other sort of fish in the Bahamas and you could find yourself in a whole lot of trouble.

The real point is that you cannot assume anything. More specifically, don't just assume that you can go anywhere you want, hop over the side with your speargun, and catch your dinner. Each country has its own laws, and you need to familiarize yourself with the current laws of the country you are in BEFORE you do any sort of fishing (spear or otherwise).


----------



## thedude (Aug 5, 2009)

before moving to the muddy waters of the chesapeake, i lived in socal where the spearing was outstanding. looking forward to doing more when we set off to nova scotia this summer.

as for gear, it all depends on what and where you're hunting. i would say go with a euro or rail gun, as they are much easier to load. i prefer float lines over reels, but you need something. hawaiian slings are great for some hunting (loved them for halibut) and they are definitely economical, but you won't get the big game fish with those. 

look at the mako spearguns and gear. i have one of their guns and a wetsuit. good gear and good prices.


----------

